# Neve - Serra do Montemuro e Lamego (01.12.2010)



## jPdF (1 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

Dia Feriado, nada melhor que visitar o distrito:
Lamego, uma cidade que não conhecia e que fica a menos de uma centena de quilómetros de Viseu; após almoço a partida.
O Percurso foi:
Viseu  A24  Castro Daire  A24  Lamego 
(Regresso pelo mesmo itinerário)
A A24 estava completamente transitável a todo o tipo de veículos no percurso efectuado, os acessos à estação de serviço de Castro Daire podiam estar mais "limpinhos".




Vista da Serra de Montemuro a partir de uma das encostas da vila de Castro Daire




Pormenor do parque eólico




O acesso estava limpinho, mas lá dentro era como conduzir no vazio:











Desde a Estação de Serviço de Castro Daire

Sinalização que nesta altura faz mais que sentido mas que não era devidamente respeitada:
















Lamego não conhecia,e também não tive muito tempo para visitar muito, pois as 17 horas era imperativo estar de volta a Viseu, mas deu para visitar os hotspots da cidade, ficou a faltar o Castelo e uma ou outra igreja ou capela mais escondidas, e também não deu tempo para subir a majestosa escadaria, fica para a visita ao Vale do Douro, algures na próxima primavera!




Sé de Lamego




Interior da Sé de Lamego




Claustros da Sé
















Santuário de Nossa Senhora dos Remédios

Algumas fotografias do regresso:























Pormenor de um viaduto da A24 na freguesia de Calde, Viseu

Amanhã espero colocar aqui mais umas mas desta vez da cidade de Viseu. A ver vamos!


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

Boas fotos 

Já passei muitas vezes na A24, mas nunca com um cenário desses.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2010 às 20:22)

É uma viagem que não me canso de fazer...
Meia dúzia de quilómetros, em linha recta, à esquerda da placa da A24 que diz: 950m de altitude, é a terra dos meus pais. 

Também nunca vi a A24 assim. Já a fiz com neve, mas com nevoeiro cerrado. Sem qualquer visibilidade. Também já a fiz a nevar.
Talvez um dia tenha oportunidade que a fazer com sol e neve.

Quanto a Lamego, a fotografia da escadaria camuflada do Santuário dos Remédios, está brutal. 
A cidade é pequena, mas é bem bonita.

Parabéns pelas fotografias, jPdF!


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

Espectacular!


----------



## jPdF (1 Dez 2010 às 20:46)

AnDré disse:


> É uma viagem que não me canso de fazer...
> Meia dúzia de quilómetros, em linha recta, à esquerda da placa da A24 que diz: 950m de altitude, é a terra dos meus pais.



Por acaso também conheço, relativamente bem, conheço bem a zona norte do concelho de V.N. Paiva, a zona de Porto da Nave, o caminho até Tarouca, e Várzea da Serra também, provavelmente também teria neve, a cota de neve acumulada estaria nos 850 metros. 650 metros em locais abrigados do Sol.

Da A24 via-se o monte de Santa Helena com um valente manto branco.
O acesso lá devia estar difícil, mas ainda me senti tentado.


----------



## Black_Heart (1 Dez 2010 às 21:12)

Excelentes fotos 
Nunca lá fui, mas agora fiquei com vontade de conhecer


----------



## Profetaa (1 Dez 2010 às 21:16)

Lamego, bonita cidade onde está alguma da minha familia...
Já passei ai muitas vezes, mas nunca com a sorte de ser recebido com esse cenário...Deve ser espectacular....
Bonitas fotos, parabens.!!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

Ena, uma viagem bastante meteorológica e cultural.

Excelente fotos


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Que bela maneira de passar o feriado! Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Lousano (1 Dez 2010 às 23:27)

Quase que nos cruzámos. Também estive nessa estação de serviço pela manhã.


----------



## actioman (1 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

Bonita viagem! 

Conheço relativamente bem Lamego. Por motivos de trabalho já ai passei vários dias, no entanto nunca por lá estive com neve na cidade nem faço essa viagem (trajecto) para ir aqui de baixo até a esse linda cidade e bonita zona de Portugal.

Aconselho vivamente uma visita demorada a esta cidade, ficarão surpreendidos certamente. 
Algo a fazer obrigatoriamente, é subir os 686 degraus da majestosa escadaria do Santuário da Nossa Senhora dos Remédios 
Ou então ir ver as deslumbrantes encostas do Douro com uma visita às caves Raposeira .
Algo que trago sempre que lá vou e que adoro especialmente, são as famosas bôlas! 
Isto para nem referir o vasto património arquitectónico e histórico que esta cidade detém!

E no Verão esta cidade é de um calor surpreendente, as noites parecem-se muito com as do Alentejo. 

Eu sou suspeito, pois não sou nem nunca fui "bairrista", como a maioria das pessoas que defende acerrimamente a sua região.
Pelo contrário, adoro outras "realidades" culturais e sou um apaixonado por tudo o que seja diferente do que me rodeia no dia a dia, especialmente se mesmo bom! 

Obrigado pelas artísticas e refrescantes fotos. E já deu para entender que temos fotógrafo! 
As Canon, sempre foram uma boas máquinas... Mas pelo que se vê a máquina não faz o fotógrafo é bem ao contrário!


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2010 às 00:36)

jPdF disse:


> Por acaso também conheço, relativamente bem, conheço bem a zona norte do concelho de V.N. Paiva, a zona de Porto da Nave, o caminho até Tarouca, e Várzea da Serra também, provavelmente também teria neve, a cota de neve acumulada estaria nos 850 metros. 650 metros em locais abrigados do Sol.
> 
> Da A24 via-se o monte de Santa Helena com um valente manto branco.
> O acesso lá devia estar difícil, mas ainda me senti tentado.



Sim, Várzea ainda mantém o seu manto branco, mas penso que hoje já será um dia normal de aulas. (Na 2ªfeira, os alunos viram suspensas as aulas e tiveram de regressar a casa).




actioman disse:


> Aconselho vivamente uma visita demorada a esta cidade, ficarão surpreendidos certamente.
> Algo a fazer obrigatoriamente, é subir os 686 degraus da majestosa escadaria do Santuário da Nossa Senhora dos Remédios
> Ou então ir ver as deslumbrantes encostas do Douro com uma visita às caves Raposeira .
> Algo que trago sempre que lá vou e que adoro especialmente, são as famosas bôlas!
> Isto para nem referir o vasto património arquitectónico e histórico que esta cidade detém!



E o biscoito? 

Também não sou nada bairrista. Não há nada como provar de tudo um pouco.


----------

